# 2 look OLL - "chameleon" case



## andyt1992 (Feb 5, 2010)

to solve this i am currently using the algorithm:
r U R' U' r' F R F

but does anyone know an algorithm that doesnt use F moves, D moves or B moves???

sorry meant OLL, my mistake.


----------



## Dionz (Feb 5, 2010)

thats an oll


----------



## PHPJaguar (Feb 5, 2010)

There's a long 2gen that I know...
R U R' U R U2 R' U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R
Although personally I find the alg you have to be very fast, so I use it and its inverse for another case.


----------



## bwatkins (Feb 5, 2010)

check the wiki. Theres lots of good information there. The situation your looking for is 24.


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 5, 2010)

Dionz said:


> thats an oll



sorry. have the picture and alg saves as OLL just noobed that post :S


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 5, 2010)

There is a fast <R, U, L> one, R U' L' U L U L' U L I believe.


----------



## PHPJaguar (Feb 5, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> There is a fast <R, U, L> one, R U' L' U L U L' U L I believe.



Thanks for jacking up my cube.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 5, 2010)

PHPJaguar said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > There is a fast <R, U, L> one, R U' L' U L U L' U L I believe.
> ...



Oops, I do it as R U' r' F R' F r U r' F r, so it's R U' L' U R' U L U L' U L.


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 5, 2010)

in the end i've finally decided to stick with the original i posted, i had only just learnt it and it didnt feel "right" but then i practiced memorising it properly e.g. with eyes shut, behind back, fast, slow. if your ever tryna learn an algorithm try it like this,right after you can just about do it normal without screwing up and its in your muscle memory properly. helps me anyway!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 5, 2010)

Once again I fail...

The algs I posted where for a different case. And the original alg that you posted is the one I use for ZZ.



PHPJaguar said:


> There's a long 2gen that I know...
> R U R' U R U2 R' U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R
> Although personally I find the alg you have to be very fast, so I use it and its inverse for another case.



I actually would do (y) R U2 R’ U’ R U’ R2 U2 R U R’ U R. I recog from the (y) angle so for COLL I would use this alg which is shorter.


----------



## rubiknewbie (Feb 8, 2010)

R U' R' U2 R U R' U2 R U R' U R U' R'

I use it for OH. For 2-handed I use 8-move 3-gen.


----------



## Innocence (Feb 8, 2010)

Although your alg is probably faster, the chameleon I use is (Lw' U') (L U) (R U') (Rw' F), from Cubewhiz. Apparently "Alternating hands" is a bad thing. >.<

It's quite a nice alg that I prefer to a pure 2gen one.


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 8, 2010)

andyt1992 said:


> to solve this i am currently using the algorithm:
> r U R' U' r' F R F
> 
> but does anyone know an algorithm that doesnt use F moves, D moves or B moves???



you can perform it like Rw U R' U' L' U R U' (x')


----------



## Dene (Feb 8, 2010)

I either do it like Sarah, or from the other side I do Lw' U' L U R U' L' U which is the mirror, and which I also happened to learn first.


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Feb 8, 2010)

try looking at ZBLL algorithms. 

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18172

there are 72 chameleon OLLs to choose from.


----------



## Keeder (Feb 8, 2010)

I use (put a eye on the top left ) r U R' U' L' U R U',


----------



## Edward (Feb 8, 2010)

Your alg is the best one available IMO (my fav alg btw).

Try a different one from the wiki or get faster at the one you have.


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 8, 2010)

Edward said:


> Your alg is the best one available IMO (my fav alg btw).
> 
> Try a different one from the wiki or get faster at the one you have.



Yeah i've got the hang of the alg i posted now, it feels really smooth and good.


----------



## Escher (Feb 8, 2010)

R U R' U' L' U R U' R' L


----------



## rubiknewbie (Feb 9, 2010)

For 2-handed I use the hand switching F R F' L F R' F' L'.


----------



## PHPJaguar (Feb 9, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> you can perform it like Rw U R' U' L' U R U' (x')


Or like r U R' U' r' F R F'.


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 10, 2010)

andyt1992 said:


> to solve this i am currently using the algorithm:
> r U R' U' r' F R F
> 
> but does anyone know an algorithm that doesnt use F moves, D moves or B moves???
> ...


that alg is pretty fast, if you do the fingertricks right


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 10, 2010)

PHPJaguar said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > you can perform it like *Rw U R' U' L' U R U' *(x')
> ...


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 11, 2010)

I like x R' U' L U R U' L' U


----------

